# It's sooooo small



## helli (Sep 21, 2021)

I am very excited and only other people with a pump will understand why.

I have just upgraded my Medtrum insulin pump to the new Nano and it is teeny tiny.

Here's a picture with a normal sized vial for size.


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 21, 2021)

That is tiny @helli.  How exciting
How on earth do you get the insulin loaded into something so small?

Things are developing so quickly now with so many changes.


----------



## helli (Sep 21, 2021)

SB2015 said:


> That is tiny @helli.  How exciting
> How on earth do you get the insulin loaded into something so small?
> 
> Things are developing so quickly now with so many changes.


It is supposed to fit 200u of insulin in it. I only fill it to 120u because I can't use that much in 3 days and don't like wasting insulin but I believe them.
The brains are in the white bit and the battery and insulin are in the grey bit. It's early days but seems to be working fine at the moment.


----------



## Matchless (Sep 22, 2021)

helli said:


> It is supposed to fit 200u of insulin in it. I only fill it to 120u because I can't use that much in 3 days and don't like wasting insulin but I believe them.
> The brains are in the white bit and the battery and insulin are in the grey bit. It's early days but seems to be working fine at the moment.


That is small looks about 40mm x35mm have you got the nano sensor as well and closed loop which looks small ,and do you recharge the main body as well and how long is the cannula wich i see on you tube goes in at 90deg ,i hope you all the best with it helli.


----------



## helli (Sep 22, 2021)

Matchless said:


> That is small looks about 40mm x35mm have you got the nano sensor as well and closed loop which looks small ,and do you recharge the main body as well and how long is the cannula wich i see on you tube goes in at 90deg ,i hope you all the best with it helli.


I don't have the nano sensor. My CCG will fund Libre but I have to be pregnant to get any other CGM and that seems a bit extreme as well as short term (I guess 9 months). So I have to manually complete the "open loop" (can you tell I'm an engineer?   )

The battery is single use and is in the patch (the grey bit in the picture above) so there is nothing to recharge like the OmniPod. The white bit is the "brains" or body of the pump.
When I remove my first patch, I will see if I can pull the "plaster" part off and see the insides of the patch. I was able to do that with the A6. 

I was concerned by the 90 degree cannula when I first had a Medtrum because I always used the inset 30 with my Animas as I am quite slim but it has been ok. When I first tried the straight cannula on my Animas I could feel it all the time and was grateful to change but the Medtrum one is a bit shorter (sorry, I can't find the length listed anywhere).


----------



## Matchless (Sep 22, 2021)

So is the battery replaceable or do you throe the grey part away and use a new one similar to the omnipod sorry about asking you these questions i was  a tool maker before i retired and like to know how things work the medtrum site does not give much away info .


----------



## helli (Sep 22, 2021)

Matchless said:


> So is the battery replaceable or do you throe the grey part away and use a new one similar to the omnipod sorry about asking you these questions i was  a tool maker before i retired and like to know how things work the medtrum site does not give much away info .


The grey part is thrown away every 3 days - only the white bit is reused.
I confess I don't like the amount of rubbish that there is but I am willing to put up with it and with the new Nano pump, the rubbish is smaller.


----------



## mark king (Sep 22, 2021)

Hello @helli that looks very interesting I shall follow your progress in interest.
A couple of points:>>> it does seem like a copy of the Omnipod Dash pump in size, insulin capacity and overall shape.
You say above:>>>  _*so there is nothing to recharge like the OmniPod. The white bit is the "brains" or body of the pump.*_
There is nothing to recharge with the Omnipod but you do RECYCLE the pump unit complete.

I could argue there's no waste and the needle is inserted from the pump itself so it is a complete unit.
Also to compare here is my Omnipod with a 10 P for scale:>>>
Added 2nd photo using the same scale as helli above


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 23, 2021)

How exciting @helli!


----------



## nonethewiser (Sep 23, 2021)

Nice & so compact, like that it can be controlled from smartphone via app, means less to carry about.


----------



## mark king (Sep 25, 2021)

Hello @helli how you getting on with your new pod upgrade.
Have you got a list of pros & cons you can share with us all.


----------



## helli (Sep 25, 2021)

mark king said:


> Hello @helli how you getting on with your new pod upgrade.
> Have you got a list of pros & cons you can share with us all.


To be honest, it is the same as my previous pump in terms of ease of use as it uses the same phone app which is incredibly convenient and I have liked using since it was introduced over a year ago.
Filling the pump is very slightly easier as the needle is more central to the pump and the hole to stick the syringe in for filling is clearer which may be helpful if you have eyesight issues.
I definitely like the smaller size (40.5mm x 31.5mm x 11.5mm - looking at the specs, I think this is a tad smaller than the OmniPod) so have placed it on a site that was unavailable to me previously and has not been uncomfortabl.
It has one more basal pattern to program - the last one had 7 patterns, the new one has 8. I only actively use 3 or 4 (the 4th is my “climbing profile” but I have not been climbing since the first lockdown) so the option of an 8th is little use.
And, being smaller, there is less waste (unlike the OmniPod, only the packaging is recyclable).

Compared to Medtrum A6, there are no cons.


----------



## Pattidevans (Sep 25, 2021)

WOW!  I am impressed.  I am due a new pump in November and hoping for a patch pump, but I think our CCG only offer the Omnipod.  I too hate waste...the amount of waste with Libres is staggering!


----------



## Matchless (Sep 25, 2021)

hi helli i just drew a square of of those dimensions its tiny compared with omnipod at 50x39x15 Wow.


----------



## mark king (Sep 25, 2021)

Hello @helli I'm pleased you are getting on well with your new pod.
From what you say there doesn't seem to be any major advantages over the Omni that would benefit me swapping over.
Thanks for taking the time to report back to the forum.


helli said:


> And, being smaller, there is less waste (unlike the OmniPod, only the packaging is recyclable).


I'm not sure what you are referring too in the above recycling comment I can read to ref either of the pumps.  All the Omnipod Dash from packaging to the pod itself are recyclable being supplied with pre-paid postage labels and a returns carton.
No I correct myself, I throw away the clipped filling needle end and the removed pumps adhesive tape, 2 small items all else goes to recycle.

Best


----------



## helli (Sep 25, 2021)

mark king said:


> I'm not sure what you are referring too in the above recycling comment


With the Medtrum, there is no option to return the used patches for recycling.
On this point, OmniPod seems to be better.


----------



## helli (Sep 26, 2021)

mark king said:


> From what you say there doesn't seem to be any major advantages over the Omni that would benefit me swapping over.


I guess unless you are lucky enough to have the choice it is pretty academic. I feel privileged that the NHS has funded a pump for me.
That said, from what you have said and what I have read, the advantages of the Medtrum are size and the phone app so you don't have to carry a separate PDM.
And, the advantages of the Omnipod seem to be popularity, recycling and the angled cannula.


----------



## Matchless (Sep 26, 2021)

if i was offered the medtrum nano i would definitely go for it at least for a trial ,the pluses for me would be no pdm less to carry 2 right angle cannula 3 size but the proof of the pudding is when you have had it for a month or so Helli keep in touch.


----------



## nonethewiser (Sep 27, 2021)

helli said:


> I definitely like the smaller size (40.5mm x 31.5mm x 11.5mm - looking at the specs, I think this is a tad smaller than the OmniPod) so have placed it on a site that was unavailable to me previously and has not been uncomfortabl.
> It has one more basal pattern to program - the last one had 7 patterns, the new one has 8. I only actively use 3 or 4 (the 4th is my “climbing profile” but I have not been climbing since the first lockdown) so the option of an 8th is little use.
> And, being smaller, there is less waste (unlike the OmniPod, only the packaging is recyclable).
> 
> Compared to Medtrum A6, there are no cons.



Interested in site comment, in what way was  it uncomfortable before & not now, would like to explore more infusion sites so would be thankful for your reply on matter  heli.


----------



## helli (Sep 27, 2021)

nonethewiser said:


> Interested in site comment, in what way was  it uncomfortable before & not now, would like to explore more infusion sites so would be thankful for your reply on matter  heli.


I am quite slim (I would not describe myself as skinny but I don't have much fat) so not much space between my hip bones for a "normal size" patch pump and no space higher as my ribs get in the way. I tried my lower back but kept getting occlusion alerts because I didn't have enough fat between my spine and where most people would have "love handles".
I have not tried legs or arms as I exercise a lot. When on MDI, I found injecting in my legs was a problem as the insulin absorbed quicker when running or cycling. I have never tried my arms but been put off when climbing and only have one arm as the other is used for Libre.

At the weekend, I was able to place my nano pump above my waist without it getting tweaked by my ribs. This was very uncomfortable with my previous pump.

This is less of a problem with a tubed pump because, although the cannula is fixed, you can move the pump around depending on how you are sitting or lying and what activity you are doing.


----------



## nonethewiser (Sep 28, 2021)

helli said:


> I am quite slim (I would not describe myself as skinny but I don't have much fat) so not much space between my hip bones for a "normal size" patch pump and no space higher as my ribs get in the way. I tried my lower back but kept getting occlusion alerts because I didn't have enough fat between my spine and where most people would have "love handles".
> I have not tried legs or arms as I exercise a lot. When on MDI, I found injecting in my legs was a problem as the insulin absorbed quicker when running or cycling. I have never tried my arms but been put off when climbing and only have one arm as the other is used for Libre.
> 
> At the weekend, I was able to place my nano pump above my waist without it getting tweaked by my ribs. This was very uncomfortable with my previous pump.
> ...



All makes sense, thanks for reply.


----------

